# Anyone Know Mark D Wilson ??



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 15, 2005)

I am trying to track down my 1st EPK instructor.  His name is Mark D Wilson and I new him when we were stationed in Ft Polk LA.  At the time he was training out os Santa Clair CA (John Sepulveda) lineage  Anyone heard of him


----------

